# Fear of being insane......



## MissJade (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm 43, and I'm having my first colonoscopy 10/29. I've had IBS symptoms for 2 years now, but just started seeing a dr. for it. My biggest fear isn't the test, it is that the results come back "normal". Does a normal diagnosis mean that the constant mind-blowing abdominal cramps, diarrhea, etc. is in my head? Am I crazy and is my dr. going to think I'm a hypochondriac? Do I have a mental or emotional problem that is making me sick? I think that is my biggest fear. It has taken my husband (we've been married 24 years), who rarely gets ill, to come around to believing that I actually have a problem. Don't get me wrong, he's a wonderful man and sympathetic to my needs, but I have only be suffering off and on for 2 years and I've hidden it remarkably well. Most of 2006, when I had a flair up, I actually thought I had food poisoning or some kind of stomach bug. And I managed a doctor's clinic too! Duh......It was my high school friend that told me she though it was IBS because she suffers too. I had been symptom free for most of this year until this June. Then wham....Now I eat only oatmeal and grits, and drink water. I've lost 15 lbs this month. So if my test comes back "normal", what then?Thanks for listening!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

HiWelcome to the forums.I'm so sorry about your situation and I totally understand what you mean. BUT, no matter what your colonoscpy result is, you re NOT insane and a normal result does NOT mean it is all in your head.IBS is a functional disorder -- functional as in there is no detectable organic changes (I'm sure you know that already) -- but it does NOT mean that you've imagined it, not at all. The pain, the D, the fatigue, and everything else that comes along with it IS very very real. And most well-trained dr.s will say that too. If your test comes back normal, then at least you know you don't have anything life-threatening. BUT not life-threatening does NOT mean that you don't have a real illness. Yes you do.If you're diagnosed with IBS, there are a lot of meds and treatments and coping strategies that you can try. It is definitely not hopeless. Meds/treatements/coping strategies tend to be very individual depending on the severity of you illness and on many other things, but many people eventually find ways and things that work for them sooner or later. While it is a chronic illness, it can still be managed to the best of our abilities. You may want to check out these forums here on this site and see if there's anything you'd like to try: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showforum=43So, don't panic and do stay hopeful -- you're not alone and your illness is real. And we're all here for you.Cherrie


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

There can be emotional causes for our condition--anyone who has ever had a D attack before a public appearance can attest to that--but there are so many other possible causes that there is nothing to indicate that ibs=mental illness. It simply means that something is awry in either how your body is processing foods or in another function that is resulting in these symptoms.In my case, I have cardiovascular problems that have resulted in some hardening of the arteries and circulatory problems. I take a supplement that controls cholesterol deposits and increases general circulation and my 10 years of daily D is stopped. For me, there is a clear relationship between the two problems; and given how prevalent heart disease is, I cannot but believe that that would be the case for many others. Others have this develop as a post infectious phenomenon, from a case of food poisoning, antibiotic use, etc. If we all began listing our suspected causes, I'm pretty sure that insanity would be well down the list.Take heart.Mark


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh hun - this rang such a bell with me - no, you are not insane but yes, you might well have mental health problems (NOT the same thing - leastways not in my book). I was a hypochondriac most of my life - I think actually depression was shrouded by using physical ailments - you know "I must be dying - I've got abdo cramps, therefore I must have ovarian/bowel cancer etc etc". Mark is right of course - stress can and does play a huge part in worsening of physical conditions - but there may be nowt wrong with you physically at all - that doesn't mean you don't need some good medical support. You need to talk your fears through with a sympathetic GP/specialist - of course, you need to rule out physical problems as well but if it is all "in the mind" - doesn't make it any the less worrying and compromising for you does it? At t'end of the day, mental or physical (or probably a combination of both) - this is affecting your life and you need some help.But no, you are not going insane - I'm pretty confident of that.Keep in touch - we are a pretty supportive bunch on this board.Sue xx


----------



## 21880 (Jun 15, 2005)

Everything Cherrie said is very real - what a lovely comment really. It helped for me to read that too. What a lovely supportive place this is.The pain and symptoms you are feeling are very real. It may not leave lasting damage on your body, but trust me - those horrible abdominal craps that leave you achy and tired and make you never want to eat anything ever again are totally real. Panic always makes things worse - it's so hard not to panic when it feels like there's an alien trying to force itself out of your abdomen. Stress can elevate things as well.Even if the tests come back fine, that doesn't mean there isn't anything you can do about it! You may be able to eat more than oatmeal and grits - there are lots of foods out there that are soluble fibers (../diet/fiber1.asp) that may sit well with your tummy. I have found that website very helpful. The Insoluble fiber list are things you shouldn't eat as much of... it explains it on the website. You will have to figure out which foods work for you, but there are ways to live with IBS. But many tummies are different too. People can have different trigger foods. Best to talk to your doctor about it. Maybe there is a specialist or a nutritionist you can see.You're not alone! *hugs*


----------



## MissJade (Oct 21, 2007)

Thank you all for your information, advice and support. It is extremely comforting to know that I'm not alone in this. I believe I do have alot of anxiety about the most basic human function, eating, and what it does to my gut. Which isn't helping the problem. It really is a vicious cycle.Thanks again to everyone and I'll keep reading and posting.Bless you all!


----------



## dreamingcat (Oct 18, 2007)

I can identify with all that you ae saying Miss Jade, as so many other people here can. It does get you so you wonder what is happening, especially if you are prone to anxiety and depression, as there are some medical people who automatically think "this patient is anxious and therefore the symptoms can't be really physical. I too think there are a wonderful bunch of people on the forums, and to know you are not alone, not only with your physical symptoms but with the worry and fears that come with them,is so comforting. I hope that you can get the help and treatment that you need and that goes for anyone who is suffering too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm really pleased that this is being raised - I think - certainly here in the UK and largely thanks to public people having the courage to speak out about the horrors of suffering with mental illness - people are at last treating it seriously.I know my cousin, who is a GP says that the health professions are taking a much more pragmatic, long-term view of illnesses like depression. I think you would be unlucky now if you weren't treated sympathetically and seriously. I certainly have been.What I've always done is to be fairly robust about what I want out of a GP visit - I think its helpful if you go along armed with a list of questions. What I do NOT think is helpful is a panicky "trawl" through the internet - looking for possible causes and jumping to conclusions.You stay in touch on this thread and we'll give you all the support you need and be robust and persistent - any doctor worth his salt will treat you with the respect you deserve.Good luckSue xxx


----------



## USATCI (Oct 27, 2007)

I've had IBS for many years sometimes so debilitating that I have to take a medical leave from work. Have had colonoscopies, endoscopies, upper and lower GI series, etc, etc. etc. What do you do if the tests come back normal? You're not insane but will need to educate yourself about IBS and the ramifications. You may want to find a mental health provider that has a working knowledge of IBS to help deal with the anxiety and stress. I'm told that hypnotherapy is very helpful. That's the direction I'm looking at next. It's not all in your head - trust. It's a very complex issue.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

Thats a very articulate way of putting it USATCI (whatever that stands for!!!) - and I wish you well in your search. With any mental health "wrinkles" - its a long, hard road.Good luckSue


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

I am sure that this has been mentioned many times before, but I just have to say it again.It stands to reason that anyone with IBS is going to be anxious and depressed. Who wouldn't be with having to worry about being near a bathroom all the time and having to go at a moments notice. Not only are we embarrassed about dealing with our bathroom issues, but we live in fear of "accidents" if we don't get to a bathroom on time. If we didn't feel anxiety about that, we wouldn't have "normal" feelings. Now, does anxiety and depression cause us to have IBS. Not by where I am standing. When I have gone through times when my IBS is not as active, I have been cool, calm and collected. Only when my IBS gets really bad do I get anxious. It is too bad that some "health experts" feel that they have to label us "mentally Ill". Balony!!!!! There I got that off my chest. I feel better!!!


----------

